# Watching movies from a hard drive on blu ray player?



## BroncoBoy91 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a new Western Digital My Elements Portable Hard Drive, no external power, 1 USB plug/play. I have music and movies (most are .avi format) I have a fairy new (I think) Sony Blu Ray player (BDP-S560), it has a EXT USB plug in the back, and I was hoping that I would turn it on, and just like on a PSP or PS3 on the main menu my music would show up under music, and movies under video, but it says that it is not supported.

I read some posts about people trying to do it, on a PS3 I might add..haven't found anything about actual players, but they say it has to be FAT32 to be recognized and not NTFS, is this true? Is there a fix? 


My Portable has 2 folders, one says music, and has all my music in it, and one says movies and has all my movies in it, granted there are subfolders in each folder, etc.


Any help is greatly appreciated!

PS-My player is up-to-date.


----------



## BroncoBoy91 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok after some research I found a couple things, yes it does have to be FAT32 and it SHOULD work on my Blu-Ray player (most of my movies are normal DVD quality so they aren't bigger than 4 GB) and also my Samsung has Wiselink, which is supported by FAT32, so I'm in the process of formatting my External to FAT32 and going to put some movies on there and try it out.


----------

